# Zarlink Semiconductor Inc Takeover



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

Is anybody else enjoying this ride?


----------



## anthony2532 (Jul 21, 2011)

I got in at $2 earlier this year and am enjoying the ride. It's interesting that the stock is trading above the take over price. The market is expecting a higher bid and/or competing bid. I'm holding on to see what happens.


----------



## Easy Does It (Sep 24, 2010)

I got in at $.90 and sold it today at $3.70. My fear is Zarlink hasn't made any money in years. Last quarter was a great one but that to me is just a start. I'm also fearful that the Zarlink management team might be overly confident about their companies "future" value, a tough sell to a buyer. If they get too greedy they risk losing this opportunity. The first offer was $3 per share then upped to $3.25 followed by $3.35-$3.55 but this time conditional on due diligence. I really question how much more they could be offered if anything. I figured I would play it safe and count my cash, if things don’t turn out well and the price drops I would be more than willing to re enter this one at a later date as I really like this company.


----------

